# Hozelock Saturn Booster



## dragsterrobby (18. März 2014)

Hallo,
kann von einem Freund einen Hozelock Saturn Booster güntig bekommen.
Nun meine Frage, da meine Biotec 12 immer überlastet ist für mein Teichvolumen:
Wie wird der aufgestellt, brauche ich dafür eine extra Pumpe? 
Meine z.Z. Aquamax 15000Ltr. kann ich die weiter benutzen oder zu groß/stark?
Wie kommt das Teichwasser vom Hozelock zu meiner Biotec 12?
Viele Fragen, aber der von dem ich eden Hozelock bekommen kann, hat auch keinen Plan, da er es beim Hauskauf übernommen hat und der Teich garnicht mehr vorhanden war beim Kauf.
*http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...=bWj_5f-r5LotrNyYOH4ATA&bvm=bv.62922401,d.bGQ*


----------



## Nori (18. März 2014)

Glückwunsch!
Das Teil ist selten weil übel teuer - das ist ein Vorfilter, der in Drucktechnik betrieben wird.
Das Teil wird einfach wie ein UVC in die Leitung zwischen Pumpe und Filter eingebaut - kann auch zusätzlich zum UVC eingebaut werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. März 2014)

Danke Nori,
ich kann es ganz günstg bekommen, weiß aber eben nicht genau wie man es einsetzt!
Kann ich meine Pumpe dafür benutzen oder ist sie zu groß? 
Muß ich noch eine Pumpe einsetzen, die dann das gereinigte Wasser in meine Biotec12 pumpt oder drückt meine Aquamax das alles durch den Hozelock und weiter in die Biotec?


----------



## Nori (18. März 2014)

Macht alles eine Pumpe - ich denke das geht mit deiner Pumpe - es geht schon etwas Flow verloren, vor allem wenn UVC und der Booster hintereinander eingebaut sind - deshalb kann die schon kräftiger sein.
Nimm das Teil auf alle Fälle - wenn es bei dir nicht funktionieren sollte (was ich aber nicht glaube!), dann kannst das easy weiterverkaufen - ist eigentlich DER Vorfilter für Druckfilter-User - da haben sie einen Vorfilter (geht ja normalerweise bei Druckfiltern gar nicht) und man kann die Komponenten unsichtbar verbauen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. März 2014)

Danke,
0k ich bin drann und hoffe das es damit besser wird mit meiner Wasserreinigung!


----------



## derseeberger (18. März 2014)

er regelt den wasserdurchfluss selber über Druckventil. Überdruck wird über zweite Rohrleitung wieder in den Rückfluss zum Teich eingebunden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. März 2014)

Supi, dann weiß ich bescheid und hoffe das ich das Teil bekomme!


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. März 2014)

So gekauft ist das Teil, nun muß ich es nur noch abholen in Hamburg!


----------



## dragsterrobby (23. März 2014)

Gutem Morgen,
Habe nun den Hozelock Saturn Booster hier vor Ort.
Leider muß ich feststellen, das 3 von 4 Schlauchverschraubungen fehlen!!
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Verkäufer meinte der "Mußt mal in Baumarkt und bissel suchen"
Na das kann ich aber sowas von vergessen, zumindestens hier bei uns im Umkreis!
Nun meine Frage,
weiß einer von euch, wo ich solche Schlauchtullen mit Überwurfmutter für den Hozelock Saturn Booster her bekomme?
Eine Adresse oder ein Link wäre sehr hilfsreich für mich.
Vielen Dank schon eimal in die Runde.


----------



## Nori (23. März 2014)

Da müsste man sehen wie die eingebaut sind - wenn du Glück hast, dann passen die Standartsachen (gibts in PP und PVC) vom Fachhandel.
Also z.B. von www.pvc-welt.de (die müssten ab morgen wieder Online sein!)

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (24. März 2014)

Danke Nori,
super Seite, vielen Dank.
Dort werde ich sicherlich fündig!!


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. März 2014)

Hallo,
habe alles bekommen was ich brauchte und ab heute 15 Uhr ist er in Betrieb!
Nicht lachen, es ist jetzt schon eine klare Wasserverbesserung zu erkennen, freu freu! 
Das Beste, in meiner Biotec ist seit dem der Hozelook läuft, fast nix mehr auf dem Sieb, hurra hurra!


----------



## derseeberger (29. März 2014)

Na also 
Ich bin mit meinem auch zufrieden gewesen wenn der Trommler und die Biokammer mit 1000 l Mutag in Betrieb gehen siedelt er um zum Quarantänebecken


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. März 2014)

Ich werde meinen morgen noch einmal umstellen, damit ich ihn nicht sehe, wenn wir am Teich auf der Terrasse sitzen!


----------



## Nori (30. März 2014)

Du kannst den Booster ja auch teilweise eingraben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. März 2014)

Hallo,
gestern hab ich ja den Booster installiert!
Gestern Abend habe ich festgestellt, das meine Biotec übergelaufen ist, weil oben auf dem Sieb jede Menge grobes Gewusel lag und das Sieb zum überlaufen gebracht hat!
Hallo, dafür hab ich mir doch den Booster gekauft, damit das nicht mehr vorkommt!!!!!!
Also erst mal über Nacht alles aus gemacht und ziehmlich besch..... geschlafen.
Heute Morgen frohen Mutes ans Werk gegangen und alle Schläuche abgeschraubt, div. Imbusschrauben gelößt und den Deckel abgebaut um mal zu sehen was da wohl los ist!
Den Booster mal kurz angeschaltet um zu sehen ob sich der Motor dreht und ob er auch Wasser verspritzt, ja hat er auch gemacht.
Nun habe ich den Einatz raus genommen, weil ich dachte dort irgent etwas festzustellen aber nix!
Vor dem Zusammenbau alles sauber gemacht, davon abgesehen das er garnicht groß verschmutzt war, auch der Trommelfilter ist heil und sauber.
Alles zusammen gebaut, Schläuche drauf und ab gehts, soweit so gut.
Im stündlichen Abstand immer wieder auf mein Sieb in der Biotec geachtet und dabei festgestellt, das sich dort immer wieder Grobschmutz befindet!!!
Dann locker auf der Terrasse Kaffee getrunken, dabei den Stundenrytmus ausversehen nicht eingehalten und siehe da, Sieb wieder voll und übergelaufen!!!
Zur Krönung finde ich auf dem Sieb 2 __ Stichlinge ca. 2,5cm groß!!
Nun frag ich mich, wie kann das sein und warum hält der Booster solch große Sachen nicht zurück, denn das ist doch der Sinn eines Vorfilters???????
Evtl. kann ja der Thomas (derseeberger) was dazu sagen, denn der hat auch so einen Booster.
Bin völlig ratlos und renn hier schon wie ein Otto über Acker!


----------



## Nori (30. März 2014)

Wenn man sich die Beschreibung ansieht, wäre die einzige Erklärung, dass der Schmutzeintrag momentan so hoch ist, dass das blaue Ventil öffnet, und so der Dreck in den normalen Filter weitergeleitet wird - ansonsten sollte der Schmutz aus dem Vorfilter ja nur bei Betätigung des Griffes zur Spülung ausgewaschen werden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. März 2014)

Sorry Nori,
ich habe keine Beschreibung und so doll ist mein Wasser nicht verschmutzt.


----------



## Nori (30. März 2014)

Ich hab mir nur mal die Funktion Online angesehen - ansonsten hab ich nat. auch keine schriftlichen Unterlagen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. März 2014)

Danke dir,
hab es grade bei Hozelook gefunden als PDF, sind 40 Seiten.
Werd mir das morgen mal zu Gemüte führen und das wichtige ausdrucken, evtl. arbeite ich mit zu viel Druck mit meiner 15000L Pumpe.


----------



## derseeberger (30. März 2014)

wo geht denn bei Dir die Überdruckleitung hin ? Die darf nicht in den Filter sondern wird an den Rücklauf zum Teich angeschlossen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. März 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
linke Seite vom Filter oben, Zufluss von der Pumpe in den Filter.
darunter Überdruck zurück in den Teich.
Rechte Seite vom Filter oberer Anschluss, Auslauf aus dem Filter in die Biotec.
Darunter Schlauch zum entleeren/spühlen des Filters.
 

Mußte den Filter gestern Abend wieder abschalten, da zuviel oben in der Biotec ankommt!


----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2014)

überprüfe mal ob das wasser aus dem rotor nur richtung sieb strahlt ich habe meinen auseinander genommen und geklebt.
es kann aber auch sein, das du so viel  dreck im teich hast das du öfter rückspülen musst 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. März 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
der Rotor spritzt exakt gegen das Sieb!
Gespült habe ich heute Morgen!
Kann es sein das meine Aquamax 15000Ltr. zu stark drückt?
Habe dir auf deiner Homepage eine Nachricht geschickt!!!!!


----------



## derseeberger (31. März 2014)

dafür ist ja das Überdruckventil da öffnet dieses denn nicht das da was Klemmt ?


----------



## dragsterrobby (31. März 2014)

Ich werde es morgen auseinander nehmen und sehn ob da was klemmt oder oder oder!!!!


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Apr. 2014)

Guten Morgen.
habe gestern das teil kompl. zerlegt und siehe da, der Rotor der sich dreht und das Wasser zur Reinigung versprüht war völlig verstopft!
Bei der 1. Durchsicht drehte er zwar und spritze auch aber da ich den Booster neu habe wußte ich nicht ob die Menge des Wassers und der Druck dessen so richtig waren.
Nun alles gereinigt, zusammen gebaut, alles läuft wunderbar und fast nix an Schmutz kommt oben in der Biotec mehr an, hurra!!
Ich danke allen, die sich an der Diskussion beteidigt haben und mir geholfen haben, den Fehler zu finden


----------



## Nori (2. Apr. 2014)

Hätte mich auch gewundert - bin mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt - manch ein Druckfilterbertreiber wäre vielleicht dann eher bereit das Geld für das Teil auszugeben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Apr. 2014)

Nori schrieb:


> Hätte mich auch gewundert - bin mal auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt - manch ein Druckfilterbertreiber wäre vielleicht dann eher bereit das Geld für das Teil auszugen.
> 
> Gruß Nori


Klar mache ich, werde aber mal eine Woche vergehen lassen und dann berichten.


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Apr. 2014)

Ich war grade noch mal draußen am Teich.
Der Booster läuft ja nun seit gestern und ich bin kompl. überrascht, Wasser ist total klar!!
Hatte ja sehr viele Schwebealgen und schon leicht grünes Wasser aber jetzt, ich fasse es selber nicht klares sauberes Wasser!
Konnte vorher den Teichboden (1,70cm) nur erahnen und jetzt völlig sauber und klar bis zum Grund des Teiches.


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
ich kanns nicht fassen, seit Dienstag läuft der Hozelook nun und das Wasser ist bis auf den Grund Blitzesauber!


----------



## derseeberger (3. Apr. 2014)

Glückwunsch lag also doch am Rotor


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Apr. 2014)

derseeberger schrieb:


> Glückwunsch lag also doch am Rotor


Ganz genau, der war dicht!
Hat zwar noch gespritzt aber viel zu wenig.


----------



## wusi (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!

Gratuliere zu deinem neuen Filter, vor allem wenn er so einschlägt! 

Ich hätte da mal ne grundsätzliche Frage zum Hozelock. Seh ich das richtig, dass es sich dabei, so wie es auf der homepage auch steht denke ich, um einen "Drucktrommelfilter" handelt? Also ein Trommler im komplett geschlossenen System? 
Dann wäre der Preis ja gar nicht so schlimm, finde ich. Der einzige Nachteil von dem Filter ist der geringe flow von nur 8000 Liter oder?
Oder hab ich da was grundlegendes übersehen/vergessen?

LG MARKUS


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
ich betreibe das System ja mit einer Aquamax 15000Ltr., was eigentlich zu groß ist!
Das aber regelt das Ventiel im Hozelook. 
Ist natürlich Blödsinn, weil ja eine 10000Ltr. Pumpe das auch locker schaffen würde aber ich habe i. M. noch keine kleinere! 
Hat ja auch was mit Energie sparen zu tun, gelle!
Ja, es kommt schon etwas weniger oben an der Biotec an, nachdem es durch den Druckfilter gelaufen ist und deswegen werde ich auch die Pumpe verkleinern.
Und ja es ist ein Trommler, in einem in sich geschlossenen System aber sehr wirksam und ich bin total begeistert!!!
Man muß halt bissel suchen aber habe den Hozelook Saturn Boster 1560 schon für gebraucht für 200,-EUR gesehen/gefunden.
Ersatzteile bekommt man auch ohne Probleme, das weiß ich, da ich die Orgienalen Schlauchtüllen mit Überwurf verwenden wollte und die bei mir weg waren!
Preis-Leistung muß man halt vergleichen, gibt evtl. auch von anderen Herstellern ähnliche Systeme.


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2014)

Man sollte und kann den Hozelook nicht als Ersatz für einen Trommler im bekannten Sinne ansehen - es ist vielmehr ein Siebfilter für Druckfilter mit Rückspülfunktion - den man nat. auch für Durchlauffilter verwenden kann - Voraussetzung ist immer der gepumpte Betrieb (was dann sowieso den Betrieb in größeren Schwerkraftanlagen ausschließt).
Ich sehe von der Leistungsfähigkeit die Teichgröße von Günter als Obergrenze an - was dann auch wieder durch die Pumpengröße bestimmt wird.


Gruß Nori


----------



## wusi (4. Apr. 2014)

Hey!

Ja, dass ein Trommler, insbesondere im Schwerkraftsystem, nicht durch den Hozelock ersetzt werden kann, ist klar. 
War vielleicht etwas missverständlich geschrieben von mir.


Aber als ein halbwegs vernünftiger Vorfilter für meinen mit Matten gefüllten IBC kommt er zumindest in Frage, auch wenn ich vom Volumen her deutlich drüber liege. 
Da jedoch wegen der Gegebenheiten am Teich aus meine Oase 16.000 nur mehr geschätzte 6-7 m³ raus kommen, spielt das gar nicht mehr so die große Rolle.
Und wenn ich mir dann das reinigen der Matten mit dem Hochdruckreiniger sparen kann, oder es sich zumindest auf 1-2 mal im Jahr beschränkt, wäre das wieder ein Argument für den Hozelock. 

Aber, das sind ja alles vorerst nur mal thoretische Gedanken...

LG


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Juli 2014)

Moin moin,
ich habe noch mal eine Frage zu meinen Hozelook Saturn Boster 1560, der bei mir als Vorfilter eingestzt ist.
Bisher lief alles gut aber seit ca. 3-4 Wochen habe ich ein Algenbroblem und damit scheint er ein Prob. zu haben.
Eigentlich ist ja vorgesehn das das reinigen des Filters duch einen Zugschieber funktionieren soll, macht er aber nicht!!
Soll heißen, das ich den Schieber öffne für ca. 20-30 sec. und dann soll der ganze ausgefilterte Dreck raus gepült werden.
Diese funktioniert zur Zeit also seit 3-4 Wochen nicht mehr, auch nicht wenn ich ihn viel länger ziehe/öffne!
Ich muß jedes mal den Filter kompl. aufschrauben und ihn selber reinigen!
Am Schlauchende kommt wärend des spülens zwar etwas Dreck raus aber das dicke also z. B. die Algen die ich i. M. habe bleiben drinnen, sodas er relatiev schnell voll ist und zuviel dann durch läßt!
Frage: Warum spült sich der Filter auf einmal nicht mehr obwohl der Schieber wenn ich ihn ziehe offen ist?
Hat da evtl. jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## derseeberger (2. Juli 2014)

hast du das sieb mal mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gesäubert und den Slülarm kontroliert ?


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Juli 2014)

Moin,
ja habe ich wird immer gesäubert!
Verstehe nur nicht, das wenn ich ihn öffne, das er dann ziehmlich voll ist und er es nicht durch das öffnen mit dem Schieber rauß schmeißt!!!


----------



## derseeberger (2. Juli 2014)

bei mir war mal das Verbindungsrohr vom Auslass zum Boden lose da hat er keinen Dreck rausgelassen


----------



## dragsterrobby (2. Juli 2014)

Verbindungsrohr?????
Ist das nach dem öffnen des Filters zu sehen????


----------



## dragsterrobby (3. Juli 2014)

Danke ich habe den Fehler gefunden.
Hab den Filter zerlegt dort wo der Schieber drinnen ist und prommt war das Rohr nicht richtig drauf.
Alles wieder sauber gemacht und nun werde ich das mal beobachten.


----------

